# Service on Multi Family Dwelling



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Some areas allow each occupancy to have its own "service" since each one has its own meter [230.2(D)] Each one of these "services" is allowed to have up to 6 disconnecting means [230.71(A)].

You should ask your local inspector-critter if (s)he accepts that premise before submitting your bid. Otherwise, you might have to eat the cost for that "Main" breaker for the meter stack assembly.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If these multitennant buildings have a footer to roof fire wall down the middle, they might buy off on putting a 4-gang on each end. With the presence of a fire wall, I've often successfully made the case that this is really two buildings, but they touch and share a common wall.


----------



## romexrocket (Oct 3, 2007)

they acually do between the front and back units and also the 4 on the left are seperated from the 4 on the right by a breezway


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

romexrocket said:


> they acually do between the front and back units and also the 4 on the left are seperated from the 4 on the right by a breezway


I'd sure give it a shot. See if you can get someone official to give you the go-ahead to put a meter stack on each end since the place is built that way. I have a customer that's a really super long 1-story motel. The place must be every bit of 1,000 feet long. The power hits that building in 3 places (each end and the middle).


----------



## romexrocket (Oct 3, 2007)

im gonna go down their in the morning and talk to the chief.Ill let you know the verdict thanks for all of you input


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 3, 2007)

You may need to get this designed by an electrical engineer. In my area, contractors must have electrical designed and sealed by electrical engineer for any electrical installs above 200 amp service. This method takes the liability and responsibilty of an incorrect design off the shoulders of the installer and places it on the engineer. As one of my inspectors put it "The sheepskin outways the cardboard in court."


----------

